# new baby



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Our Nigerian doe just had her first kidding and she will not let the bay eat. She will lick him but backs away. We have held her to try and let him nurse. What should we do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll need to continue holding her so that she learns that he needs to eat..... once he has nursed, just watch but without being hands on with her, stand outside her area and see how she is without you being there. Give her an hour and see if she'll allow him under her.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

He looks so week.. he doesn't really seem to want to stand . She is doing a lot of licking his face but not his body.. we are in fl so it is about 60' or so.. should I be worried about the cold? Is this normal? I have done a lot of reading on here and just did not think I would be this worried. My husband went to go get a baby bottle incase we need to bottle feed. What do you think.? She does not like to have her teats touched. I'm going to give her some space.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need to get colostrum in the kid ASAP or you will loose him 

if he doesnt want to stand or suck you need to get him some BoSe or selenium paste 

no its not to cold. 

doesnt matter if mom doesnt want her teats touched YOU HAVE TO MAKE HER. 

sounds like you are at the point where he needs to be tubed - but given Im not sure you have a tube on hand I suggest you milk mom to get that colostrum and start syringing it into the baby. 

The longer he is without food the more in danger he is of dying. 

FYI to you I am the one you have been messaging back and forth with on the TGS FB page.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

We did Milk her so we will hold mom and let baby nurse. I will l let you know how it goes


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Well we bottle fed him about 1 to 2 oz. She is still just licking him. We will go back in about an hour to check on them .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad baby got some colostrum. Once he is hungry again hold mom so he can root around to nurse. since she likes him per the licking it shouldnt take long for her to stand for him


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help.. I think I am more worried about my little man then I was with my three human babies!! lol..This is my first experience with goats and we have only had them since early December so I am still getting used to them..so we now have one Pygmy doe named Naddie one bad billy goat named Gruff and a new Mommy named Evie and her baby Rosco.. I will let you know the night goes.. Thank you again for being here for me


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Keep us updated on the little man! You may have to hold her every two to three hours to let him nurse until she accepts him.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he is SOOO cute! LOVE that last pic!  I am glad he got some colostrum. Did he have a strong suck?


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

He acts like he can't find the teat.. we did bottle feed him about another ounce. We keep holding her and directing him in the right spot. Is normal? I know that she is a young mom and her first kidding so we are hopeful. Thank you to everyone who helped sure my panic time..


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Well it has been a long night.. Evie does a lot of licking and stays close but we have had to bottle feed. Little guys is still weak. We are still tryie to get 30 cc in him about every 2 hrs.. he doesn't want to stand..it is breaking my heart. Is there more we should be doing? We are milking Evie so that is the milk we are using.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I would get some Bo-Se into him an keep bottle feeding him. He is cute


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Where can we get it. ?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Your vet or try to find a selenium gel at the feed store. I swear Bo-Se saved my kids. My doeling couldn't nurse well, and the buck had really weak joints. Within hours after the injections, they were doing tons better


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad he's hanging on, if you can't get the bo-se from a vet then def. get the selenium paste/vit e from the feed store. I luckily haven't, knock on wood, had to bottle feed that being said someone will chime in I think 30 cc for a 1 day old at a time is too much.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

What would you recommend?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

30cc is only 1 ounce-- I would be giving him 1-2 ounces per feeding every couple hours or as much as he wants everytime he is hungry

YES get BoSe from the vet OR selenium paste from teh feed store! he needs this


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

We are feeding every 3 hrs and have the selenium paste. Since we really did not have a due date, we are thinking maybe he is a premature. He is really tiny. He is still holding on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe.such a sweet family pic: )glad he is up and going..keep up the good work. Keep up the good work

He is so precious


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It has taking me a week to get babies up and nursing on their own...it take persistence and patience..we bottle fed in the mean time...


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

We have him on a heating pad and bottle feeding mommy milk.. Evie is crying for baby . Not the best first experience in having goat kids but loving them just as much as human kids. Wish I could do more.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Come on, little man!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Others please chime in, but if mom is crying for baby I would hold her to let him nurse or root around along with the bottle feeding. 

I have found in the past that when people think they won't nurse or can't its because they need to be left alone. I know this may seem weird but most of my does quit nursing when I walk up but will stand as soon as we stop distracting them. 

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Since he is so weak I would keep up what you are doing.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is he able to stand yet? He's cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Stacy....I dont think this time it is about not wanting to nurse but not able to...baby is too weak...In the picture I notice he is laying on his side...?? if so you should prop him up on his chest..use rolled towels to keep him up right..its better for his lungs...


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Since he is still weak I agree, I just read wrong and thought he was up and about. I have done visits/nursing attempts along with bottle feedings in the past. 
It does sound after reading back through that he is too weak for this. Sorry for the wrong advice.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

He is standing and we are continuing to feed him about every 3 hours. He does have a yellow mustard looking poop.. We have him on a heating pad to try and keep him warm.. We both work so we are going to have to feed in in the morning and at lunch and then when we come home.. Do you think this well be ok? I need a good excuse to stay home.. lol.. My babies are what is important.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I can give you an excuse lol...It might be hard for him to go that many hours with out food..since he is getting so little at a time...with him being so fragile I wouldn't take the chance....at the very least maybe he needs to go to work with you or stay with a baby goat sitter  if you need a note for work..I can email you one ( hehe)


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with happybleats! I had a bottle baby that was really weak and had to take my son to the er. We were gone 7 hrs! When I came home baby was unable to nurse because she was so weak! I had to tube her!  But she did survive thank goodness!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> 30cc is only 1 ounce-- I would be giving him 1-2 ounces per feeding every couple hours or as much as he wants everytime he is hungry
> 
> YES get BoSe from the vet OR selenium paste from teh feed store! he needs this


oopss thank you for catching that stacey- I was thinking ounces- & and thought oh my gosh there's no way he can drink that.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Little guy is doing much better , he is eatting still about an oz or so and was walking this morning. I'm hoping to continue to see improvement


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad he is doing better


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Little guy saying hi mom..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow he is really down in his pasterns - did you get him any selenium yet?


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

Should arrive tomorrow. We ordered it off line .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok cool


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

How often do you give the selenium paste? Rosco seems better and mom is letting him nurse now. His poop is still a yellow mustard paste . Is this normal?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup thats normal for his poop  

as to the paste - I think the most often you can give it is once a month


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought is what it said. He is not a 100% but looking better everyday. He is chasing chickens and following mama durie the day. We (I) bring him in at night, not sure if he should be outside all night yet. What do you think? I have grown quite attached to him


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe those are some beautiful family pix...priceless...
If mom is good with him, feeds him and the weather is nice he should be fine out side...but I know what you mean...its hard to let them go out.you kind of get used to them in the house...


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

She watches him very closely. It is the 60's at night so I think he would be. I am just very happy she is letting him nurse now. I'm sure his real mommy miss him too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would let him stay out at night. Check on him before you go to bed and if all seems well then let him stay there.


----------

